# Best OLED TV



## pasko

I went to Best Buy to purchase your top recommendation, Sony Bravia. I left empty handed. I am going to wait for a TV with a decent picture quality. 
when are the TV manufacturers going to move away from LED?


----------



## Davenlr

pasko said:


> I went to Best Buy to purchase your top recommendation, Sony Bravia. I left empty handed. I am going to wait for a TV with a decent picture quality.
> when are the TV manufacturers going to move away from LED?


The one he recommended was an OLED. Every OLED I have seen has had excellent picture quality. Even my cheap Vizio OLED has great picture quality. Has gaming bugs, but the picture quality is top rate. It is the last one on his list above.


----------



## pasko

Davenlr said:


> The one he recommended was an OLED. Every OLED I have seen has had excellent picture quality. Even my cheap Vizio OLED has great picture quality. Has gaming bugs, but the picture quality is top rate. It is the last one on his list above.


Not according to my standards.


----------



## pasko

pasko said:


> Not according to my standards.


My current TV is way better, more realistic, no OLED can hold candle to it


----------



## Davenlr

pasko said:


> My current TV is way better, more realistic, no OLED can hold candle to it


You complain about LED (LCD I assume unless you happen to have the $156,000 wall tv), and you complain about OLED. What is your point in shopping for something that does not exist?


----------



## CMPMERIDIAN

I seen the new Sony Oled today. First of all I wish youtuber people who are clueless would get off the air. love vincent, Digital Trends, FOMO (alt at times annoying) and Whisper 74. Please pass a las for all others to be removed.

The Sony A90J is the best display I have ever seen available to the home market. No tv can do what it does with HDR detail. You will see info that in other displays is just light or color.


----------



## Mattopotamus

As someone that has owned LG and Sony OLEDs, I will always take a Sony. They just seem to handle motion, specifically panning shots, better than anyone else. It is probably the area I am most sensitive to, and I have owned 3 LGs and 2 Sony OLEDs. You cannot go wrong with either one, but something to be mindful of.

I currently have the A8H in my movie room, and I have been extremely pleased.


----------



## KidHorn

pasko said:


> I went to Best Buy to purchase your top recommendation, Sony Bravia. I left empty handed. I am going to wait for a TV with a decent picture quality.
> when are the TV manufacturers going to move away from LED?


LG display is the only company that makes large OLED panels, so until that changes many companies will continue to make LCDs. While OLED is the best, LCD isn't bad. And every year, the gap between the 2 technologies shrinks.


----------



## TheHoff

pasko said:


> I went to Best Buy to purchase your top recommendation, Sony Bravia. I left empty handed. I am going to wait for a TV with a decent picture quality.
> when are the TV manufacturers going to move away from LED?





pasko said:


> Not according to my standards.





pasko said:


> My current TV is way better, more realistic, no OLED can hold candle to it


OLED and LED aren't the same, especially in the TV termenlolgy realm, I assume you know that but your contrived and uninformative posts make one wonder. One being a backlight source and the other a display technology itself.

I would be curious to know what your current tv technology is if it's better than todays best...are you from the future? Pasko = future man?


----------



## poopiehead

TheHoff said:


> I would be curious to know what your current tv technology is if it's better than todays best...are you from the future? Pasko = future man?


A 292" Samsung micro LED The Wall?


----------



## AVS Commenter

Per rtings the CX is better than the GX is almost every PQ category minus viewing angle


----------



## Dujar

Only Samsung and only Qled!


----------



## imagic

AVS Commenter said:


> Per rtings the CX is better than the GX is almost every PQ category minus viewing angle


OK, I switched their positions in the list.


----------



## CMPMERIDIAN

The A90J must be seen in person. It cannot be described or seen on a YouTube video. You have to find a place to see it.


----------



## pasko

TheHoff said:


> OLED and LED aren't the same, especially in the TV termenlolgy realm, I assume you know that but your contrived and uninformative posts make one wonder. One being a backlight source and the other a display technology itself.
> 
> I would be curious to know what your current tv technology is if it's better than todays best...are you from the future? Pasko = future man?


Sadsushi 
You figured out. Yes! The future. That’s what I am asking about. I am asking when TV manufacturers will stop demanding first 4K, then 8K and who knows what K from broadcasters. No matter what K, LCD or LED, preceded or not by O or Q or any letter, will never offer a realistic, relaxing, real life picture. It will always be bright, slap in your face, science fiction like. 
I am asking for the future, you are right.


----------



## pasko

CMPMERIDIAN said:


> The A90J must be seen in person. It cannot be described or seen on a YouTube video. You have to find a place to see it.


I saw it, did not like it


----------



## Raiderrage1

i dident eaither...liked the LG CX better


----------



## imagic

pasko said:


> I saw it, did not like it


Say no more! 



Raiderrage1 said:


> i dident eaither...liked the LG CX better


Are y'all referring to TVs playing demo loops in retail stores? If you've spent much time in this forum, you ought to know better than to make judgments based on that comparison. 

Especially one OLED versus another, if you see significant differences that's likely to be either the content or the settings. The actual OLED panels are all coming from the same place, which is why OLED TVs all perform so similarly.

An effective way to compare TVs is with similar settings (ideally both calibrated) and playing the same content. 


Anyhow, IMO walking into a Best Buy and declaring the A90J sucks based on what's playing in the demo loop is laughable, pure clown show nonsense.


----------



## poopiehead

Saw an A9G and a A90J next to each other and the A90J did appear to be a bit sharper and slightly brighter while being the fed the same loop. 

I was more interested in seeing the TVs hold up in the bright store lights as my A9G was bought in Feb and still in the box during construction. I'll happily take 77" for the same price the A90J is selling for. If I had gotten the 83" A90J, I would have spent most of the money being used for the projector.


----------



## imagic

poopiehead said:


> Saw an A9G and a A90J next to each other and the A90J did appear to be a bit sharper and slightly brighter while being the fed the same loop.
> 
> *I was more interested in seeing the TVs hold up in the bright store lights *as my A9G was bought in Feb and still in the box during construction. I'll happily take 77" for the same price the A90J is selling for. If I had gotten the 83" A90J, I would have spent most of the money being used for the projector.


In a bright room, it's hard to beat the combo of a top-notch anti-reflective coating plus the overall brightness of a high-end FALD-LCD.

Of course, many TVs will be used in mixed lighting, so it's understandable that some shoppers will seek a TV that excels in dark rooms, but does as good a job as it can with brighter environments. In that particular circumstance, I just don't see much difference between OLEDs since they all implement significant ABL. With the lights on, as compared to current generation FALD-LCD, OLEDs are all a bit too dim to overcome a room with windows during the daytime.


----------



## poopiehead

Since the original plan was to use a TV only, I got the best I could afford. The room can control light with black out blinds so I wasn't overly worried about the windows with OLED. It is also an East facing window so it's not a light issue by 10am as the sun is high enough to not shine directly in. I regret a little getting the OLED since my budget for the reno allowed me to get the projector NOW. Should have planned better and got a full array LCD instead since it's a dual display set up now. 



Mark Henninger said:


> In a bright room, it's hard to beat the combo of a top-notch anti-reflective coating plus the overall brightness of a high-ens FALD-LCD.
> 
> Of course, many TVs will be used in mixed lighting, so it's understandable that some shoppers will seek a TV that excels in dark rooms, but does as good a job as it can with brighter environments. In that particular circumstance, I just don't see much difference between OLEDs since they all implement significant ABL. With the lights on, as compared to current generation FALD-LCD, OLEDs are all a bit too dim to overcome a room with windows during the daytime.


----------



## Tom Roper

Blacks are an absence of light. I’d rather pay for the light you get than the light you don’t.


----------



## joe domingos

pasko said:


> Not according to my standards.


Well excuse me!


----------



## joe domingos

CMPMERIDIAN said:


> The A90J must be seen in person. It cannot be described or seen on a YouTube video. You have to find a place to see it.


Not worth the $$$$


----------



## bootymonger

Visited BBY to check A90J. In the main store-lights huge Sony demo area, it did look like they set it on vivid to show how much brighter it is than previous models. In dimly lit Magnolia area when some black screen fish demo was playing, the ripples or wavy screen could be seen in reflections of straight/flat shelves in main store. It's not as bad as the dimples of 2015 or whenever, but both A90J display models (65") had wavy reflections from a slightly warped screen while the 2020 model above it seemed flat. Didn't notice in content, but I don't think it's supposed to have ripples in the screen. 

I paused a Google assistant demo video because it had full white with minimal text, and it did seem to have some pink tint. They seem like nice TVs, but it's annoying to see uniformity issues and questionable manufacturing quality in the panels on such an expensive TV... Probably more LG's fault than Sony's. Hopefully they can iron out (literally flatten in case of ripples) some of these problems in weeks vs. years. Maybe they'll improve things in order to make the 83" and bring the tweaks to the 65", but they'll probably just have worse uniformity and ripples on the bigger screens and hope reviewers don't say anything.


----------



## tenthplanet

Mattopotamus said:


> As someone that has owned LG and Sony OLEDs, I will always take a Sony. They just seem to handle motion, specifically panning shots, better than anyone else. It is probably the area I am most sensitive to, and I have owned 3 LGs and 2 Sony OLEDs. You cannot go wrong with either one, but something to be mindful of.
> 
> I currently have the A8H in my movie room, and I have been extremely pleased.


My father used to have a Sony LCD that had similar motion handling to their OLED. While I prefer the OLED, there is no denying that the better Sony's just do motion better with either display technology.


----------



## Lowrys

Tom Roper said:


> Blacks are an absence of light. I’d rather pay for the light you get than the light you don’t.


I love this philosophical approach to TV tech choice.


----------



## SandstormGT

I have, at most, 6 TV channels I watch, several of them with static logo's, none of them news channels. I also watch the RedZone channel when it's NFL football season. My 3 year old LG OLED E series has burn in for almost every channel I watch and RedZone even though it's only on every Sunday for 6 hours, 3 months a year while the other TV channels get cycled through for 8h a day. While I love this TV and would still want one for movie watching only, I'd never buy another as my main TV watching set. Every article I read about OLED always seems to minimize the risk of burn-in and I think that's disengenuious and it is much more prevalent than the articles make it sound. I had noticable burn-in after the first year of owning this TV and it's only gotten worse over the last 2 years. My settings are not maxed out or in any way shape the problem, it's simply a thing that happens using this technology like the article says. I'm not upset at LG or all the bad information on the internet that says burn-in doesn't exist, I just wish it wasn't a problem or that I could sue these networks to either remove altogether their logo from their channel or at least make it opaque.


----------



## J.Mike Ferrara

What Sandstorm said. My 3.5 year old LG OLED panel is being exchanged, under warranty, for the latest Samsung Neo Micro Dot panel TV (QN90A). Why - because of burn-in! I watched a fair amount of CNN last year to keep up with the election, ran the pixel refresh at least once a week, and the damn thing still developed burn-in. Every person I've spoken to (who's not on the LG payroll) has said that OLED panel are perfect for watching movies, but not 'regular' network/cable channels with their damaging static images. I have a nifty custom home theater on the basement level where I watch movies. But in the den is where I watch network TV. This was my 2nd OLED TV. It will be my last.


----------



## Trevor_Bartram

If you, like me, had a very good plasma TV I believe there is no option but to go OLED. If your plasma was good don't expect a tremendous improvement with OLED, OLED is similar but better. I have limited experience with TVs, my main TV is an LG B8 55" OLED for critical viewing, my secondary TV is a Samsung LED 48" with a VA panel (very narrow viewing angle) used for non-critical viewing, and I've seen various other LED TVs with IPS panels that look far worse than my LED TV. 
The author provides an excellent summary but I believe the main difference between OLED and LED is color purity over a wide brightness range. QLED may be better than LED in this respect (because the color filters are much better) but I have no experience with QLED and, at the time of buying, their cost was similar to OLED. 
I've had two plasma TVs and the last generation TV was far superior to the earlier model. I replaced the last plasma because it developed low level scintillation noise (sparkles), that was worse at cold temperature. I'm unsure of the reason for the noise but the TV is now doing sterling service as a non-critical bedroom TV.


----------



## muffinmcfluffin

pasko said:


> My current TV is way better, more realistic, no OLED can hold candle to it


What television do you own? You still haven't stated. Or at least, what technology is it? What do you have that's not LED or OLED, and is superior to them?

Maybe it's a plasma like I have, or maybe it's a projector?


----------



## dfranch

pasko said:


> My current TV is way better, more realistic, no OLED can hold candle to it


I'd love to know what your current TV is. What brand/model?


----------



## tonydeluce

CMPMERIDIAN said:


> I seen the new Sony Oled today. First of all I wish youtuber people who are clueless would get off the air. love vincent, Digital Trends, FOMO (alt at times annoying) and Whisper 74. Please pass a las for all others to be removed.
> 
> The Sony A90J is the best display I have ever seen available to the home market. No tv can do what it does with HDR detail. You will see info that in other displays is just light or color.


Except for peak brightness in VIVID mode, the LG G1 and more than likely the Sony a80j, will likely have similar PQ for less money...


----------



## mikejedi123

Still
Love my C9 OLED (of course after fixing my dimming issue by turning off the logo dimming) ! And it has the gaming so it’s ready for a series X box when I can get one !! 1440 hz  I was watching a Star Wars UHD and it looks better than the movie theatre imo  best 2000.00 I ever spent I am sure in 5 -7 years I will be getting the next best thing whatever that may be. MicroLed ? Who knows. But this was the 1st TV that I saw that was significantly better than my old Panny plasma All the LCDs and LEDs were worse than the plasma imo. Even the 4k ones. The Sony’s look great .!! . if I had waited a bit and spent a bit more oh well. . This hobby can drive us nuts sometimes lol.


----------



## Nordo

Checking out TVs in a store is almost a total waste of time.
You have to rely on people like Mark H and websites like Rtings, where proper testing is carried out by people with good equipment and/or lots of experience.
Hopefully you will see consensus of opinions.

I'm still sitting on the fence procrastinating, but from what I've read OLED is still king, in spite of it's lack of brightness compared to other technologies.
Currently though, I'm waiting to see how micro LED compares to OLED - especially with contrast and blacks.


----------



## lumper

pasko said:


> I went to Best Buy to purchase your top recommendation, Sony Bravia. I left empty handed. I am going to wait for a TV with a decent picture quality.
> when are the TV manufacturers going to move away from LED?


LOL that's funny.

the best looking tv's are the oled's, there is nothing better, so you are either trolling or you looked at the wrong tv when you went to the store.
IMO as a gamer the CX is the only game in town, the Image quality from Sony to LG is so close as they both use the same LG display panel with only different processors and software, the motion on Sony has always been a tiny bit better than LG and the color accuracy out of the box pre calibration but in 2020 they closed that gap a lot, the motion is on par now and with settings every bit as good and once calibrated both tv's offer outstanding picture quality, BUT the Sony despite making the PS5 lacks good gaming features and still have no VRR and may not have it at all, they are shooting for this year by end of year, but that is not a promise.
If you are a gamer, then CX is the only oled with 4k 120 vrr hdr period.
I split my time pretty evenly gaming vs viewing content so to me, the Sony just wasnt an option not to mention it is also more expensive.
I paid 2750.00 for my CX 77" through Costco a month ago, that is impossible to beat with a Sony.
The 2021 models may be different, but I dont look at new tech until it has a chance to breath, settle in, get reviewed tested and compared, so who knows what the future holds, but as of right now April 2021, to me, the CX is the clear winner for my use case.
The Panasonic is now available in North America through one dealer in NY, they only carry the previous years model though so to get the 2020 we have to wait til this spring summer, and again, these are very expensive.
The law of diminishing returns for me says I am fine with the Cx, I dont want to pay more for 5% better.
At some point you say, ya know what I know there is a slightly better tv out there but not so much better that I am willing to spend an extra 1000.00 to see it, if they were priced more closely then of course, ID be all about it, IF they had the gaming features I want that is.
Anyway my point is this is very subjective, sure technically one is better than the other by a small margin, but as a gamer there are other considerations for me as well, and the image quality on the CX is no slouch, its pretty awesome1


----------



## bootymonger

SandstormGT said:


> My 3 year old LG OLED E series has burn in for almost every channel I watch


Is that for a 3D E6 or an E7? Contact LG and they'll probably replace your panel for free even though it's out of warranty. If it's an E6, you'll lose 3D, but if it's an E7 there's no reason not to contact them and get a newer panel.


----------



## sweeney

It's a shame this thread was hijacked right at the top. Now, there's very little point to it.


----------



## wxman

lumper said:


> LOL that's funny.
> 
> the best looking tv's are the oled's, there is nothing better, so you are either trolling or you looked at the wrong tv when you went to the store.
> IMO as a gamer the CX is the only game in town, the Image quality from Sony to LG is so close as they both use the same LG display panel with only different processors and software, the motion on Sony has always been a tiny bit better than LG and the color accuracy out of the box pre calibration but in 2020 they closed that gap a lot, the motion is on par now and with settings every bit as good and once calibrated both tv's offer outstanding picture quality, BUT the Sony despite making the PS5 lacks good gaming features and still have no VRR and may not have it at all, they are shooting for this year by end of year, but that is not a promise.
> If you are a gamer, then CX is the only oled with 4k 120 vrr hdr period.
> I split my time pretty evenly gaming vs viewing content so to me, the Sony just wasnt an option not to mention it is also more expensive.
> I paid 2750.00 for my CX 77" through Costco a month ago, that is impossible to beat with a Sony.
> The 2021 models may be different, but I dont look at new tech until it has a chance to breath, settle in, get reviewed tested and compared, so who knows what the future holds, but as of right now April 2021, to me, the CX is the clear winner for my use case.
> The Panasonic is now available in North America through one dealer in NY, they only carry the previous years model though so to get the 2020 we have to wait til this spring summer, and again, these are very expensive.
> The law of diminishing returns for me says I am fine with the Cx, I dont want to pay more for 5% better.
> At some point you say, ya know what I know there is a slightly better tv out there but not so much better that I am willing to spend an extra 1000.00 to see it, if they were priced more closely then of course, ID be all about it, IF they had the gaming features I want that is.
> Anyway my point is this is very subjective, sure technically one is better than the other by a small margin, but as a gamer there are other considerations for me as well, and the image quality on the CX is no slouch, its pretty awesome1


If you look at his past history, he is like a cicada, and emerges every 7 to 10 years to post.


----------



## Nordo

wxman said:


> If you look at his past history, he is like a cicada, and emerges every 7 to 10 years to post.


I just wish people wouldn't reply to his posts.
Ignore him. Or recommend a ban.


----------



## Steve544

Disappointed that of the only OLEDs in this gathering, the biggest was 77"...why can't they make one 85" and up?


----------



## poopiehead

Steve544 said:


> Disappointed that of the only OLEDs in this gathering, the biggest was 77"...why can't they make one 85" and up?


They do LG’s 88-Inch Z9 8K OLED TV Is Jaw-Dropping


----------



## Soccerdude

Does it come with a wall mount if not what type is recommended?


----------



## drifter106

poopiehead said:


> They do LG’s 88-Inch Z9 8K OLED TV Is Jaw-Dropping


They could sell this for 5 grand and still make money....


----------



## GBE-Tony

I bought a 65 inch LG OLED and it was great until the screen burn in happened. If you watch a channel like METV that has a logo in the lower right corner on everyshow in the same place all the time guess what. You get a METV burn in on the screen in no time at all. Less than a year I could see it on all channels. They replaced it under warr. because it happened so quickly but I did not replace it with a LG or a OLED. The screen burn in cancels out all the good things for sure.


----------



## Davenlr

I have found that the new panels with the white pixel pretty much eliminates this. I am on hour 300 of CNN on my Vizio and not a spec of retention or burn-in. And the reason is I have a two year warranty and am basically testing it to see how it holds up for my next major purchase for the family room. So far, so good.


----------



## RobAC

Hey guys, any thoughts on the 2021 Panasonic OLED Tvs?

Vincent and a few others are giving updates on them and I am deciding between the Sony, LG and now Panasonic lines for this year.

Micro LED coming out next year for consumers? Decisions decisions.


----------



## Raiderrage1

RobAC said:


> Hey guys, any thoughts on the 2021 Panasonic OLED Tvs?
> 
> Vincent and a few others are giving updates on them and I am deciding between the Sony, LG and now Panasonic lines for this year.
> 
> Micro LED coming out next year for consumers? Decisions decisions.


I stand by LG quality..I have a LG C9...all TVs on my house the last 15yrs have been LG


----------

